# Παρουσίαση Συλλογής Διηγημάτων Βασίλη Μανουσάκη



## azimuthios (Jul 8, 2010)

Άντε, σας βρήκα τι θα κάνετε και την επόμενη Παρασκευή. Ελάτε, θα έχει και πατατάκια! Ειλικρινά, θα χαρώ να σας δω όλους εκεί! :)


*Δελτίο Τύπου – Πρόσκληση Εκδήλωσης
*

ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΜΑΝΟΥΣΑΚΗΣ
*Ανθρώπων όνειρα*
διηγήματα
Εκδόσεις Αντώνης Σταμούλης, Θεσσαλονίκη 2010, ISBN 978-960-6887-14-7, τιμή: € 10,05


Την *Παρασκευή 16 Ιουλίου*, στον χώρο του βιβλιοκαφέ *Έναστρον*, στις 8.30 μ.μ. (Σόλωνος 101 Αθήνα), θα πραγματοποιηθεί εκδήλωση παρουσίασης της συλλογής. Θα μιλήσουν η Πόλυ Κρημνιώτη, δημοσιογράφος, και ο Βασίλης Ρούβαλης, συγγραφέας-δημοσιογράφος. Τη βραδιά θα πλαισιώσει η Ελένη Σερμέα, η οποία θα διαβάσει αποσπάσματα από τα διηγήματα.

:::
Τα όνειρα είναι η κινητήριος δύναμη για τους ήρωες αυτών των διηγημάτων: με ποια όνειρα οδεύουν στη ζωή, τι αποζητούν, ποιες συγκυρίες, αναπάντεχες ή μοιραίες εξελίξεις άφησαν αυτές τις προσδοκίες ανεκπλήρωτες και ημιτελείς, ουτοπικές ή παραμυθικές για τα πρόσωπα που κινούνται στο ρεαλιστικό σκηνικό της σημερινής πραγματικότητας; 

Ο τόμος χωρίζεται σε δύο ενότητες: στην πρώτη, με τον συμβολικό τίτλο «Η οδός Καβάφη», ο συγγραφέας χρησιμοποιεί καβαφικά ποιήματα ως εφαλτήριο για την ανάπτυξη μικρών και μεγάλων ιστοριών. Στη δε δεύτερη ενότητα, με τίτλο «Όταν η πένα ταξιδεύει», γίνεται περισσότερο εμφανές το στοιχείο της έκπληξης όπου οι χαρακτήρες σκιαγραφούνται με βάση τα δικά τους ατομικά όνειρα που προσπαθούν να εκπληρώσουν. 

Χαρακτηριστικό όλων των διηγημάτων είναι ότι οι ήρωές τους ταξιδεύουν. Είτε νοερά, όπως στα «140 ημέρες» και «Μήπως ξέχασα;», είτε στην πραγματικότητα, από το Λονδίνο ως την Καλαμάτα, όπως στα διηγήματα «Στοιχειώδες» και «Ένα μωρό στην άσφαλτο». 

Την έκδοση συμπληρώνουν ένα _Πρελούδιο _κι ένας _Επίλογος_, που αποτελούν μια φανταστική περιγραφή για το πώς γράφτηκαν αυτά τα διηγήματα. 

:::
Εκδόσεις Αντώνης Σταμούλης
Ι. Μιχαήλ 2 & Π. Π. Γερμανού 38, 546 22 Θεσσαλονίκη (τηλ: 2310 264748)


----------



## crystal (Jul 8, 2010)

Συγχαρητήρια κι ευχές για τα καλύτερα. :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2010)

Εγώ θα προσπαθήσω να τα πω από κοντά (και όχι επειδή θα έχει και πατατάκια — όχι πως με χαλάνε).


----------



## sarant (Jul 8, 2010)

Κρίμα, εκτός απροόπτου θα έχω φύγει...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 16, 2010)

Εγώ θα είμαι εκεί απόψε.


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2010)

Καλά που μου το θύμισες, για να ζητήσω ταπεινότατα συγγνώμη, αλλά, επειδή κάποιος μου στήνει σιγά σιγά ικρίωμα, θα είμαι ταμπουρωμένος στο γραφείο μου για τουλάχιστον μία εβδομάδα. Ήθελα πολύ να έρθω, αλλά πληρώνω αμαρτίες (δικές μου οι πιο πολλές :) ).


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 16, 2010)

Εντάξει, θα σε συγχωρήσουμε αυτή τη φορά.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 17, 2010)

Καλημέρα! Η βραδιά κατά τη γνώμη μου ήταν πολύ όμορφη, πολύ θετική και καλά οργανωμένη και κύλησε μέσα σε ευχάριστο κλίμα. 

Ευχαριστώ όσους Λεξιλογίτες και Λεξιλογίτισσες ήρθαν και ελπίζω την άλλη φορά με άλλη ευκαιρία να έρθουν πολύ περισσότεροι!


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 17, 2010)

Παραθέτω και ένα μικρό απόσπασμα από το διήγημα "O Παππούς Αντώνιος ο Κρητικός", εμπνευσμένο από το ποίημα "Απολείπειν ο Θεός Αντώνιον" του Κ. Καβάφη, έτσι σαν πρόγευση του βιβλίου: 

Ο παππούς δεν μιλούσε πολύ, αλλά διάβαζε συνεχώς και όταν πια πέρασαν τα χρόνια και ο Μάριος έφτασε σε θέση να διαβάζει μόνος του ποίηση, έφηβος πλέον, το χέρι του ασυναίσθητα πήγαινε στην ποιητική συλλογή του Καβάφη, ίδια με την τριμμένη εκείνη του παππού του, όπου ανοίγοντάς τη έβλεπε στη μορφή του διοπτροφόρου ποιητή τον επίσης διοπτροφόρο παππού Αντώνιο να κάθεται δίπλα στο τζάκι και να διαβάζει με τα εγγόνια κουλουριασμένα σαν γατιά γύρω του. 
...
Μια ρουτίνα που διακόπηκε απότομα έπειτα από τρία χρόνια, όταν ένα κάπως ασυνήθιστα ζεστό πρωινό του Μαρτίου, ο σκύλος άρχισε να ουρλιάζει πένθιμα και το μικρό βιβλιαράκι έπεσε με δύναμη στο πάτωμα από τα χέρια του παππού με τις σελίδες του να σκορπάνε έπειτα από τόσα χρόνια χρήσης. 
...
Ο Μάριος, που δεν είχε ακολουθήσει την οικογένεια στο νοσοκομείο εκείνη τη μέρα, μάζεψε τις σελίδες από το βιβλίο του παππού και το πήγε σε ένα τυπογραφείο για να το κολλήσουν και να το δέσουν, όπως τους παρήγγειλε, με χρυσή ράχη για να το έχει γερό και όμορφο ο παππούς του να συνεχίσει να το διαβάζει όταν θα βγει από το νοσοκομείο σε λίγες ημέρες. Μια μέρα θα χρειάζονταν για το δέσιμο, του είπαν. 
Την άλλη μέρα ξύπνησε νωρίς και πήγε γραμμή στο τυπογραφείο για να το παραλάβει και να το δείξει στον παππού του την ώρα που θα ξυπνούσε κι εκείνος και να χαρεί με την έμπνευσή του να το δέσει. Ήταν όντως έτοιμο και ο Μάριος πήρε ταξί από τη λαχτάρα να προλάβει τον παππού του την ώρα που θα ξυπνούσε και να δει τα μάτια του που είχαν σβήσει ελαφρώς τις τελευταίες μέρες να λάμπουν ξανά. Όταν έφτασε βρήκε τη μητέρα και τον πατέρα του να κλαίνε στον διάδρομο έξω από το δωμάτιο του παππού και όταν τους προσπέρασε χωρίς να τους μιλήσει και μπήκε τρέχοντας στο δωμάτιο του παππού δεν τον βρήκε εκεί. Η γιαγιά Νικολιά καθόταν μονάχη δίπλα στο προσκέφαλό του, σαν να ήταν και ο ίδιος εκεί και κοίταξε αποσβολωμένη τον Μάριο που μπήκε μέσα. Δεν μίλησαν ο ένας στον άλλο, αλλά έπειτα από λίγα λεπτά πνιγηρής σιωπής, η γιαγιά ξαναβρήκε την αυτοκυριαρχία που είχε πάντοτε και ζήτησε από τον Μάριο να της διαβάσει το αγαπημένο ποίημα του παππού. Εκείνος υπάκουσε μηχανικά, λες και η φωνή της τού πάτησε ένα κουμπί και όταν έφτασε στο τέλος, η γιαγιά σήκωσε τα μάτια της, τον κοίταξε ατάραχη και του είπε με το ύφος του γραμματιζούμενου που έπαιρνε συνήθως ο παππούς: 
«Από λύπην τον πήρε ο Θεός τον Αντώνιον, παιδί μου. Από λύπη για να μην ταλαιπωρείται. Γι’ αυτό να μη στενοχωριέσαι, γιε μου.»


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2010)

Ευχαριστούμε, Βασίλη.


----------



## Earion (Jul 20, 2010)

Μην ξεχάσουμε να μνημονεύσουμε ότι οι απαγγελίες συνοδεύτηκαν από μουσική υπόκρουση, που είχε κι αυτή το μερίδιό της στην υποβλητική ατμόσφαιρα της βραδιάς. Μια κοπέλα έπαιξε δυο τρία τραγούδια στο πιάνο. Το πρώτο απ' αυτά ήταν _Τα ήσυχα βράδια_, που είναι γνωστό και ως _Τραγούδι της ερήμου_ (σε μουσική Λάκη Παπαδόπουλου και στίχους Μαριανίνας Κριεζή), ή ως _Ακόμα κι αν φύγεις_ (από τον πρώτο του στίχο: Ακόμα κι αν φύγεις / για το γύρο του κόσμου / θα 'σαι πάντα δικός μου / θα 'μαστε πάντα μαζί) που είχα χρόνια να τ'ακούσω και πολύ με συγκίνησε. Αχ και να υπήρχε ένας *δαίμονας *ή ένας *σαμάνος *να συλλάβει τη μαγεία της στιγμής και να μας τη μεταφέρει...


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2010)

Τη μαγεία εκείνης της βραδιάς πολύ θα 'θελα κι εγώ να την είχα ζήσει, και για προσωπικούς λόγους. 
Αρκούμαι, λοιπόν, σε μια επανάληψη του τραγουδιού που κι εγώ είχα από τα νιάτα μου ν' ακούσω, 
από την Αρλέτα, μ' ένα ευχαριστώ στον Earion που μου το θύμισε.


----------

